
The BEAM Book (2017) - hazbo
https://blog.stenmans.org/theBeamBook/
======
dang
If curious see also

2018
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17003897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17003897)

2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14061985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14061985)

------
OnACoffeeBreak
Back in my day, BEAM was also this
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_robotics](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_robotics)

~~~
Teknoman117
I was going to say the same thing. I read "Junkbots, Bugbots, and Bots on
Wheels" years ago when I was getting started in electronics. It's also how
Solarbotics got started.

~~~
kuzee
Incredible book. Got me building simple neural nets out of 74AC240s rather
than code before it was cool. Plan to build a 5 motor walker yet this year for
old times sake.

~~~
sitkack
Interesting, I have seen simple neural circuits using opamps but not octal
drivers.

------
oftenwrong
A bit off-topic: Is there an overview of OTP's design and usage patterns that
assumes the reader has minimal Erlang knowledge? I have no Erlang experience,
but I am interested in what makes OTP so revered.

~~~
conradfr
Maybe [https://ferd.ca/the-zen-of-erlang.html](https://ferd.ca/the-zen-of-
erlang.html)

Or this kind of fun video
[https://youtu.be/JvBT4XBdoUE](https://youtu.be/JvBT4XBdoUE)

~~~
codemonkey-zeta
Thanks for sharing. I found the second video to be very entertaining as
someone who hasn't seen a lot of Erlang in action. At 32:38 in the video he
mentions some issues that plague BEAM which cause some engineers to eschew its
use in production. Do you know what issues he could be referring to?

~~~
conradfr
Actually yes he detailed it a bit here
[https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/bronlx/discover_wha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/bronlx/discover_what_makes_beam_languages_such_as_erlang/eohwr3r/)

------
fouc
PDFs of the beam book available here:
[https://github.com/happi/theBeamBook/releases](https://github.com/happi/theBeamBook/releases)

~~~
tluyben2
Thanks for that. For books, I almost never want html and definitely not
multiple pages (this one is ok, works well in Pocket).

------
DoctorOetker
please put Erlang somewhere in the title, theres so many titles I click
because the title isn't descriptive enough and I don't want to miss out in
case it happens to be a subject of interest.

I don't have a problem with Erlang, but it feels like unintentional clickbait
if the title fails to convey what a reader may expect.

------
1234rand1234
Is there anything like this for python?

~~~
shakna
If you're looking for a book describing the runtime and compiler, etc., maybe
"CPython Internals"?

